# Manor Club ... new low?



## pwrshift (Nov 21, 2011)

This one might set a record low....!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriotts-M...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4358719499470348460

If I didn't own 3 weeks already I might be tempted!


----------



## m61376 (Nov 21, 2011)

wow- wonder what it will close at


----------



## Larry (Nov 21, 2011)

I am not familiar with this Marriott resort but I looked at the listing and can't tell if this is a lockoff that can be split into two 1BR units or can it only be used as a 2BR.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 21, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> This one might set a record low....!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriotts-M...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4358719499470348460
> 
> If I didn't own 3 weeks already I might be tempted!



I'm in it to win it at $20!!


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Larry said:


> I am not familiar with this Marriott resort but I looked at the listing and can't tell if this is a lockoff that can be split into two 1BR units or can it only be used as a 2BR.



Based on the representation in the ebay listing that the week is deeded as 1711, the unit is in the Patrick Henry Building of the original development, so it would be 2BR non lockoff.  

LINK (not sure if login required)

IMHO, the original Manor Club is more attractive occupancy than the Sequel.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2011)

What a great deal.


----------



## KathyPet (Nov 21, 2011)

And if you read the entire ad it's a BOGO!  What more could you ask for????


----------



## mas (Nov 21, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> And if you read the entire ad it's a BOGO!  What more could you ask for????



WOW...two maint. fees for the price of one!!


----------



## siesta (Nov 21, 2011)

*Not a new low that should be a new standard*

The seller is Uri Fried owner of The Timeshare Company. They list a lot of TS on ebay and often have errors in the listing so double check. That being said if they do mess up they do come through, or will make it right.

The BOGO offer is usually the type of timeshares you'd find in the TUG bargain basement, but picked clean of the few good deals. 

Their timeshares listed on ebay are often poorly labeled and dont receive the maximum exposure, which is potential for very good deals. For example, this listing doesnt even mention Platinum in the headline keywords.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 21, 2011)

Is Marriott actively exercising ROFR at this resort?

Also, the ad says Platinum is weeks 13-43 and 48-52. That's a long Platinum period! is it tough to get summer weeks at Marriott Manor? (As it is at Newport Coast Villas?)


----------



## winger (Nov 22, 2011)

siesta said:


> The seller is Uri Fried owner of The Timeshare Company. They list a lot of TS on ebay and often have errors in the listing so double check...



yes, for example the 2012 mf is listed as $1015 but is more around $970.


----------



## rsackett (Nov 22, 2011)

JudyS said:


> Is Marriott actively exercising ROFR at this resort?
> 
> Also, the ad says Platinum is weeks 13-43 and 48-52. That's a long Platinum period! is it tough to get summer weeks at Marriott Manor? (As it is at Newport Coast Villas?)



I have never had a problem getting one.

Ray


----------



## potchak (Nov 22, 2011)

winger said:


> yes, for example the 2012 mf is listed as $1015 but is more around $970.



Actually, $998 for 2012 still not bad for such a nice resort. 



JudyS said:


> Is Marriott actively exercising ROFR at this resort?
> 
> Also, the ad says Platinum is weeks 13-43 and 48-52. That's a long Platinum period! is it tough to get summer weeks at Marriott Manor? (As it is at Newport Coast Villas?)



Never had trouble getting July 4th week to trade.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 22, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> And if you read the entire ad it's a BOGO!  What more could you ask for????



Some of these auctions are MANDATORY BOGO.  On this one you "have the opportunity" to get one free.


----------



## EKniager (Nov 22, 2011)

$154.01 it is!


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Why ROFR isn't a plus*



EKniager said:


> $154.01 it is!



I guess even ROFR isn't going to help the seller now is it?  Another perfect example of why even a great resort can be sold for pennies and ROFR make no positive impact at all. With or without ROFR the seller gets under $200. 

Someone got a wonderful buy.  That is one of the great timeshare resorts (speaking of the resort itself - others may have better surroundings but few are equal in unit/resort quality to the original Manor Club).


----------



## winger (Nov 22, 2011)

potchak said:


> Actually, $998 for 2012 still not bad for such a nice resort.
> 
> ....


Yes, you are right. I miscalculated. 
I disagree with that this is not a bad MF, however.  Like, why do they need $200+ for reserve funds when alot of upgrades have already been done?


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 23, 2011)

winger said:


> Yes, you are right. I miscalculated.
> I disagree with that this is not a bad MF, however.  Like, why do they need $200+ for reserve funds when alot of upgrades have already been done?


Because they need to start accumulating money for the next round.  It needs to be accumulated over time.  If it is not, then a huge special assessment in the future is the only option.  I think $200 is actually a very modest reserve contribution.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information on summer reservations, Ray and Potchak.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2011)

winger said:


> Yes, you are right. I miscalculated.
> I disagree with that this is not a bad MF, however.  Like, why do they need $200+ for reserve funds when alot of upgrades have already been done?



Because those upgrades only last 5-7 years and the next ones will likely cost more.  $200 is actually low for such a high quality resort.  Holding reserve collections too low is an extremely common error at far too many timeshares. This type of short term thinking is one reason why it occurs.  Hopefully the Board at Manor Club continues to be aggressive with anticipating future expenses. It is a positive for the owners and will help avoid any special assessments.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> I guess even ROFR isn't going to help the seller now is it?  Another perfect example of why even a great resort can be sold for pennies and ROFR make no positive impact at all. With or without ROFR the seller gets under $200.


Of course ROFR does not help the seller if the developer seldom exercises ROFR.  If they did on a regular basis, it might help a lot.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> Of course ROFR does not help the seller if the developer seldom exercises ROFR.  If they did on a regular basis, it might help a lot.



Yeah, the developer as the owner gets nothing more.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 23, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Yeah, the developer as the owner gets nothing more.



This answer makes no sense.  I can't even tell what point you are trying to make.  My point is that if ROFR were exercised regularly, some of these lowball offers would be higher because some purchasers would pay more than these ebay prices if they had to in order to get the unit.  If ROFR is seldom exercised, buyers know that they can often get the unit with these very low offers.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 23, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> This answer makes no sense.  I can't even tell what point you are trying to make.  My point is that if ROFR were exercised regularly, some of these lowball offers would be higher because some purchasers would pay more than these ebay prices if they had to in order to get the unit.  If ROFR is seldom exercised, buyers know that they can often get the unit with these very low offers.



University studies have shown that prices fall when ROFR is in play - not rise. So the only "winner" is/would be the Developer who gets cheap weeks to sell again.  The seller gets only what was originally offered - the low price - and the buyer learns not to bid or to bid lower next time as there is a good chance the Developer will tire of the game before the general public does.  That is backed up by the studies - the amount of willing buyer offer FALL when ROFR is in play.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 24, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> University studies have shown that prices fall when ROFR is in play - not rise. So the only "winner" is/would be the Developer who gets cheap weeks to sell again.  The seller gets only what was originally offered - the low price - and the buyer learns not to bid or to bid lower next time as there is a good chance the Developer will tire of the game before the general public does.  That is backed up by the studies - the amount of willing buyer offer FALL when ROFR is in play.



This certainly doesn't make logical sense to me. If I'm a buyer that loses to ROFR I'm not going to just quit if I really want something. Its human nature I think that  I'll look for others and begin the process again. I may even bid a little higher to win because I really want it. 

The only thing I can imagine that would make me lose interest is if I keep losing to ROFR and the price went above my acceptable range before I could win.

That scenerio may not benefit the buyer but doesn't hurt the seller in my book.


----------



## m61376 (Nov 24, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This certainly doesn't make logical sense to me. If I'm a buyer that loses to ROFR I'm not going to just quit if I really want something. Its human nature I think that  I'll look for others and begin the process again. I may even bid a little higher to win because I really want it.
> 
> The only thing I can imagine that would make me lose interest is if I keep losing to ROFR and the price went above my acceptable range before I could win.
> 
> That scenerio may not benefit the buyer but doesn't hurt the seller in my book.



I agree.

I thought it was decided awhile back that we should keep the ROFR arguments in a separate thread. While both sides of the controversy have interesting points, I personally would prefer not to have post after post devolve into a discussion on the merits of ROFR. 

Someone got a great buy- even better if they love the resort and want to go there frequently!


----------



## bdh (Nov 24, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> I guess even ROFR isn't going to help the seller now is it?  Another perfect example of why even a great resort can be sold for pennies and ROFR make no positive impact at all. With or without ROFR the seller gets under $200.
> 
> Someone got a wonderful buy.  That is one of the great timeshare resorts (speaking of the resort itself - others may have better surroundings but few are equal in unit/resort quality to the original Manor Club).



Another thread hijacked by the anti-ROFR King!  

I was going to start a new thread wishing the TUG world a Happy Thanksgiving - but I'm now fearful that it would disintegrate into a debate on why the price of turkey has gone up so much this year.  

PS:  I'm sure its because there is no ROFR on turkey.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 24, 2011)

bdh said:


> Another thread hijacked by the anti-ROFR King!
> 
> I was going to start a new thread wishing the TUG world a Happy Thanksgiving - but I'm now fearful that it would disintegrate into a debate on why the price of turkey has gone up so much this year.
> 
> PS:  I'm sure its because there is no ROFR on turkey.



bdh........... Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 24, 2011)

bdh said:


> Another thread hijacked by the anti-ROFR King!
> 
> I was going to start a new thread wishing the TUG world a Happy Thanksgiving - but I'm now fearful that it would disintegrate into a debate on why the price of turkey has gone up so much this year.
> 
> PS:  I'm sure its because there is no ROFR on turkey.



HA!  Hey, come on over to this thread in the Lounge and add your Thanksgiving wishes!


----------



## nycjimster (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you think this sale actually passed the ROFR?


----------



## dareminator (May 28, 2012)

nycjimster said:


> Do you think this sale actually passed the ROFR?



Yes. (I am the buyer). We are very excited about our first stay coming up next month.


----------



## winger (May 28, 2012)

dareminator said:


> Yes. (I am the buyer). We are very excited about our first stay coming up next month.



Did you pick up the "-GO" part of the deal?


----------



## Senions23445 (May 28, 2012)

*Stomach Hurts*

I cant believe how  STUPID i feel for paying retail for my timeshare here. As you may have noticed, it sold for $154.01. - This is roughly $18,846 cheaper than what I paid for the exact same thing!!!
There goes me ever being able to resell mine! I had heard Marriott actually offers a pretty attractive buy back program....... ANy thoughts on that?
--Going to go play in traffic now-- :annoyed:  :annoyed:   :annoyed:  :annoyed:


----------



## Quilter (May 28, 2012)

Don't feel too stupid Senions as you're not alone with the purchase price.   We also paid $18,900  for our Manor Club Sequel.   

I console myself that we ended up with something like 585K Marriott Rewards points which took us to Europe a couple times in First/Business Class and we got to stay at some very nice hotels (when high category MR travel packages were in the 200K range).   

I've also gotten some great exchanges for both parts of my lock-off.   

Now, with it enrolled in the DC I'm able to turn it in for points and grab oceanfront property way before an II exchange goes through.


----------



## EKniager (May 29, 2012)

Here now for the first time.  A very nice property and great area to vacation.  Definitely undervalued.


----------



## amyhwang (May 31, 2012)

I agree Senions, don't feel bad.  Have you enjoyed your vacations?  If you paid nightly with Marriott it would cost a lot, so don't feel bad at all.

We bought our week at Ko Olina from Marriott also.  We could have gotten a resale cheaper, and am tossing around getting another week doing that, but think about it this way.  We traded our studio one year for a 2 bedroom at the Four Seasons in Phoenix, which was incredible (daily maid service, spotless huge room with 3 bathrooms, had fun visiting friends, etc) plus have enjoyed a couple of amazing vacations.  Used our II membership for several great getaways, saving thousands.  Yes we paid a lot initially, but you can't kick yourself for it.  We love Ko Olina and plan on going there for a long time.

Stayed last summer renting from an owner at Manor Club, and enjoyed it thoroughly!  Grilled several dinners, it's nice and quiet at night, nice area, easy to get around, and my kids loved Water Country USA and Busch Gardens.  Nice to drive from DC, although the traffic late summer was a pain to get down there.  Manor Club is a nice resort!!


----------



## jdunn1 (May 31, 2012)

I do not believe Marriott has a buy back program.  What you might be thinking about is the resale program Marriott has.  But, the resale prorgram is very limited and not advertised.  The good news is that Manor Club is one of the few resorts Marriott is selling via their resale program.  The bad news is that if Marriott does actually sell your week, you will only get 60% of whatever the current resale price is.  I think Manor Club is being sold for someting like 6 or 8 thousand right now.  I also believe there are a few hundred dollars of fees deducted from your net proceeds.  While selling through Marriott will definately get you more than ebay, you have to get on a list of other owners wanting to sell and that list could be dozens of people long.

When I inquired about selling about six months ago, I was told that Marriott would be adding a new resort to their resale program every month.  Well, that was at least six months ago and since then, not even one new resort has been added to the program.  They took my name and noted the weeks I currently own and put me on a tenative waiting list, when/should they start reselling those weeks.  I haven't heard anything from Marriott since I contacted them.




Senions23445 said:


> I cant believe how  STUPID i feel for paying retail for my timeshare here. As you may have noticed, it sold for $154.01. - This is roughly $18,846 cheaper than what I paid for the exact same thing!!!
> There goes me ever being able to resell mine! I had heard Marriott actually offers a pretty attractive buy back program....... ANy thoughts on that?
> --Going to go play in traffic now-- :annoyed:  :annoyed:   :annoyed:  :annoyed:


----------



## scootr5 (May 31, 2012)

EKniager said:


> Here now for the first time.  A very nice property and great area to vacation.  Definitely undervalued.



Cool - we'll be checking in there in 9 days!


----------

